# IUI treatment



## pepsi (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi,

I am about to start IUI treatment tomorrow. Its nice to find other people I can talk to and who know how I am feeling.

Feeling very anxious at the moment not knowing what to expect and the waiting.

Can anyone offer any advice or comments?

Is anyone starting treatment the same time?

Look forward to hearing from anyone.

Sarah


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Pepsi,

Welcome to the site 

I cant answer your question, but try not to worry too much about your appointment.

If you forget to ask anyquestions tommorow you can always pop on here and ask our resident embryologist peter! Although due to legal reasons. he will only be able to answer general questions for you.


Good luck for tommorow!!

Tony


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sarah

I am a fellow IUI'er and I should be able to answer most questions regarding it!!!!!  I have now had 4 goes only 2 go to insemination part but there really is nothing to get nervous about, its apsolutly fine so dont worry!!!

I actually found it quite reassuring as when you have the scans you can see all your bits inside working as they should be and it kind of makes you feel normal. 

Although the success rates are much lower than IVF there have been quite a few pregnancy's on here. Sharon found out last month she was pg from IUI and is expecting twins now            

Anyway the best of luck, I will be starting my next go in January.

Take care

Love Lou xxx


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Sarah,
Just wanted to say 'welcome' to FF and wish you luck with your treatment. there are usually quite a few girls having IUI at any one time so will be able to support you and answer any questions you may have.

I have had 7 IUI's and can honestly say there is nothing to worry about, although it is reassuring to be able to chat to girls in the same position on here. do you have any specific questions? If so - fire away!!

Where are you having your treatment? Good luck with your appointment today. 

Samxxx


----------



## katej (Aug 8, 2002)

hi sarah, i am due to start my 3rd and final iui very soon,just waiting for af which i'm sure is on its way!!

which drugs are you taking? i have clomid tabs from day 2 to day 5 and puregon200 injections and profasi.

good luck to you   is this your 1st iui? love katej


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Pepsi/Sarah - glad you found out how to post, it was good to speak with you in chat last night.

I hope that you got on well today, and that you didn't find it as daunting as you imagined.

It would be good to hear from you (even though I've not done IUI myself).

Take care & Good Luck
Love Sue
xx


----------



## pepsi (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi all,

Thanks to those who responded to my first message it was nice to hear from you.

My appointment was okay and I am on 200 Pregnyl and 50 Puregon. The injections are not nice but thats life. I have a second appointment Mon 11 Nov to see how I am responding and my treatment is based in Cromwell Unit Cardiff and Swansea.

Everthing is moving along quickly as we had a few delays in the beginning with appointments being cancelled.

Once again thanks for your support, speak to you soon.

Sarah


----------



## wendy (Aug 7, 2002)

Sarah,

Just to say hi and welcome, I'm in the middle of my second IUI, also in Cardiff but i'm based at CARU, any questions just ask. Good luck.

Wendy


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Pepsi and everyone!

Hope you are all well - good luck Pepsi I am sure you will be fine! I too am on my first IUI, I have had 50mg puregon and will have IUI tomorrow - really excited becuase even if it doesn't work it is a bit of hope and so far I have got as good a chance as anyone!

Goodluck

love
Sam
xxx


----------



## katej (Aug 8, 2002)

hi girls,sam good luck for tomorrow  

i had my base line scan yesterday and started 1st puregon injection i'd forgotten how much it hurts 
2nd puregon sunday, 3rd tues and then scan weds to see how its going. 

sarah, wendy good luck with your iui, love katej


----------



## Tara (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi fellow IUI'ers!

Just wishing everyone best of luck over on this board.
I'm on my last 2ww ever of IUI since I refuse ever to do this again. Of course, if any of you have questions please just ask. Hope you have better luck!

Tara


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Tara,

Good to hear from you again. Hope all is going well but that 2ww isn't driving you insane!

Take care

Flo


----------



## katej (Aug 8, 2002)

hi girls,how are you all?

sarah how did your scan go?? i am due for my 2nd one tomorrow and will find when we do the the insemination , probably friday or monday 

sam i hope your feeling a bit more comfortable now,i had the same problem last time and its a bit sore for a few days 

wendy have you joined the 2ww yet?? good luck to all love katej


----------



## pepsi (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on the site in a while. Our first lot of IUI didn't work, which we found out yesterday. I have found it very difficult to think positive and look ahead.

The problem seems to be that I have a slightly raised prolactin level(700) is anyone else experiencing a similar problem, if yes have you been offered any treatment?

It is difficult to know whether to try another round of IUI or revert to a form of treatment that has a higher % success rate. Any comments?

Thanks for listening

Sarah


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

Im so sorry to hear that your IUI didnt work this time round, try not to get too disheartened by it all. I dont know much about Prolactin levels but i will find out for you.
I am sure that if the clinic say do not worry, then they obviously believe that they can get you pregnant even though yours is raised. A lot of treatments do not work the first time round and i know that it doesnt make us feel any better about it all but please try and look ahead as it will work for you, unfortunately we have to be patient and improvise.

As i said i will try and find out about prolactin levels, maybe in the meantime somebody else who has a simular problem will be able to help you.

Lots love 

Mel

x x x


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Sarah,
Really sorry to hear your IUI didn't work. It is so hard to pick yourself up after such a disappointment, isn't it?

I don't know anything about prolactin levels really, sorry. Like Mel says, if the hospital don't seem concerned about it, then try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know!

As far as whether to go for more IUI or IVF, only you can decide that with your clinic's advice. IUI is less invasive but as you say, the success rates are lower. Quite a few girls on here have got pregnant through IUI - it does work. I myself, have had 7 IUI's and in my mind that was too many, I felt worn out before we had even got to IVf, but we did get pregnant with one of the IUI's (unfortunately m/c). So the IUI did actually work. I think most places say to do about 4 IUI's, because it just may work for you.

I would say, give the IUI another go.

And ask the nurse or Dr to explain about your prolactin level to stop you worrying about it.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do, and remember we are all here for you if you need us.

Take care,
Samxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

I just wanted to say that they test for Prolactin as it can *sometimes* interfere with ovulation.

As i say if your clinic were that worried about it i am sure that they would have said so, but if you are still concerned ask your clinics opinion as to why it is raised and if they think that was the cause to your negative IUI.

I would also say that Sam is absolutely right that only you can make that decision, so if you want to try another approach instead of IUI, then it may be wiser to speak with your clinic about that option too.

I know ive been no help but i wish you all the best in whatever direction that you choose, i will have my fingers crossed for you that it works for you next time.

Take care

Mel

x x x


----------



## pepsi (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Mel and Sam,

Thanks for your words of encouragement, it helps speaking to people who know what I am going through. 

I've booked an appt with my Consultant for 11 Dec and I need to ask some questions in terms of the prolactin. From blood test it would appear that I am ovulating, but who knows what affect the prolactin has. Under the last treatment I had seven follicles removed from my left ovary four of which had eggs in. Couldn't afford for them to be frozen so they were destroyed.

Once again thanks for your support, it's time to think positive and ask more question!

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Kateb (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Sarah

I'm new to this site and have just read your message about starting IUI in November? How are things?

I've read so much about this process and I am just now doing the research, deparately seeking the 'best' clinic to book these treatments with. I'm paying privately and want to get it right as soon as possible - don't we all!

Any advice or 'experiences' most welcome.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Kate,

Welcome to the site. 

Unfortunately there is no best way to choose a clinic, the statistics given by www.hfea.org are provided by the clinics themselves. 

The statistics can be misleading as some clinics choose there patients carefully and therefore can gain higher success rates.

There is a patients guide to finding the right clinic at the HFEA website http://www.hfea.gov.uk/forPatients/pgIvf.htm

I hope that helps. 

I am also sure that some of the girls on here will provide you with some good clinics that they attend 

Let us know how you get on 

Take care

Mel

x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Kate

Welcome, I would bbe more than happy to answer any questions you may have regarding IUI, Ive done it 4 times nbow and am about to start my final go.

Take care

Love Lou xx


----------



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

HI girls

Migrated from the IVF board just to say don't give up hope with failed IUI's. My friend has mild endo, is unexplained, ttc'd for years and after 6 IUI's finally got pg. Her beautiful baby is now 3 weeks old. They were just about to give up and wait a year to go to IVF (on the local health service - she lives in HK), when she started acupuncture and decided to have a last go at IUI and BINGO.

Jane


----------

